# What's this? A new mutation of the Covid virus? It sure seems that way! It ain't over till it's over, folks!



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

New COVID variant detected in South Africa, most mutated variant so far​Taken from The Jerusalem Post, a slightly right-biased source according to MediaBiasFactCheck.com


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2021)

More vaccines!
More vaccines!


----------



## suds00 (Aug 29, 2021)

the current vaccines are effective for use against current strains of the corona virus.if new strains come to the fore science has the ability to manufacture new vaccines to combat them....no one said that it would be easy.unless one plans to live in isolation they have to depend on vaccines or other approved medical interventions.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2021)

It's gonna be a long haul . . . .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2021)

As long as the virus has a host it will continue to mutate and evolve.

At this point, I have to agree with win231. 

Our best and perhaps only defense is more vaccines in more arms.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> As long as the virus has a host it will continue to mutate and evolve.
> 
> At this point, I have to agree with win231.
> 
> Our best and perhaps only defense is more vaccines in more arms.



Quoting for truth  -  that's the way nature has evolved  -  sad part is, we - genus Homo / species Sapien are the hosts  -  if we deny this virus a safe place to land, it'll be unable to perpetuate itself...


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> As long as the virus has a host it will continue to mutate and evolve.
> 
> At this point, I have to agree with win231.
> 
> Our best and perhaps only defense is more vaccines in more arms.


LOl - I added the laugh 'cuz I was being sarcastic - ya know, the push to sell more vaccines.........


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2021)

The longer this virus lingers, and the more it mutates, the more we will have to follow the mask, and distancing guidelines, and likely continue to receive booster shots.  I don't see this ending anytime soon, and it's something we will be living with, probably for years.


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2021)

I think we are living the new normal.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> More vaccines!
> More vaccines!



There will continue to be more strains, more viruses, and more vaccinations  as long as the big bucks  keep flowing to the vaccination corporations  and their extensive propaganda network.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 30, 2021)

oldman said:


> I think we are living the new normal.


Exactly.  Covid, in one form or another, is here to stay. IMO it is extremely unlikely we will even be rid of it. Some contend that the virus originated in a Chinese laboratory. If so, they have unleashed a killer upon us.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

It's going to be bumpy ride folks, buckle up.
I have a feeling that just like the flu shots, the covid shots will be done yearly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> As long as the virus has a host it will continue to mutate and evolve.
> 
> At this point, I have to agree with win231.
> 
> Our best and perhaps only defense is more vaccines in more arms.


I think Win is being sarcastic


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Exactly.  Covid, in one form or another, is here to stay. IMO it is extremely unlikely we will even be rid of it. Some contend that the virus originated in a Chinese laboratory. If so, they have unleashed a killer upon us.


The maybe final decision is that it did not, but I think this changes daily.


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The maybe final decision is that it did not, but I think this changes daily.


That depends.
Whoever people don't like, that's who dunnit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think Win is being sarcastic


----------

